# Netflix da ottobre in Italia: tutte le info e i prezzi.



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Settembre 2015)

Netflix sbarca in Italia. Per gli amanti delle serie TV, a partire da ottobre ci si potrà abbonare al famoso servizio streaming americano. Le tipologie di abbonamenti saranno 3:

1) 7,99€ al mese, qualità SD, accesso da un solo dispositivo.

2) 8,99€ al mese, qualità FULL HD, con accesso da due dispositivi a scelta.

3) 11,99€ al mese, qualità 4K, con accesso da 4 dispositivi a scelta. 

*Caratteristiche*

Come già detto, un abbonamento può essere condiviso da più amici che possono scegliere di dividersi il costo dell'abbonamento top di gamma pagando, ad esempio, 3€ a testa (se sono 4 amici). Oppure 6€ cadauno e quindi usare l'abbonamento top su due dispositivi a testa. L'abbonamento potrà essere interrotto e riattivato in qualsiasi momento, così come upgradato o downgradato mese dopo mese.

*Dispositivi compatibili*

Oltre che da pc e da smartphone, i dispositivi compatibili sono le Smart TV di ultima generazione, tutte le console ed Apple TV. Su TIM Vision sbarcherà solo più avanti. 

*Lingua e sottotitoli*

Tutti i contenuti saranno disponibili in lingua originale con diversi tipi di sottotitoli. Ci saranno a disposizione anche tutti i doppiaggi di cui Netflix ha acquisito i diritti. 

*Requisiti banda larga*

Per l'HD sarà necessaria banda per almeno 3mbps, per il 4k invece serviranno almeno 15mbps.

*Catalogo*

Sul catalogo ancora non ci sono notizie complete, ma sicuramente saranno presenti Nation, Ridiculous Six, Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon: The Green Legend, Jadotville, Bloodline, Marvel's DareDevil, Narcos, Marco Polo, Sense8, etc.
Confermata invece la mancanza di House of Cards e Orange is the New Black, che si sono assicurate in licenza a Sky e Mediaset Premium.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2015)

In prospettiva è una buona, nel breve periodo non credo che quei titoli siano molto invoglianti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2015)

Ottimo, quindi ci sarà pure su xbox 360! Speriamo che la libreria di film e serie sia di buon livello


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2015)

ottimo , solo che prima che entrerà a regime ci vorranno mesi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Settembre 2015)

Ma negli altri stati il catalogo dei film come è messo? Ci sono belle cose o solamente roba non di primissima scelta?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Settembre 2015)

Tutte le mie serie preferite sono altrove.

Purtroppo il catalogo, almeno inizialmente, non è tale da suscitare il mio interesse.
Vedremo in futuro, ma in Italia la vedo durissima con due colossi come Sky e Premium che si tengono tutti i diritti dei telefilm più importanti.


----------



## juventino (9 Settembre 2015)

E' un investimento da fare in prospettiva al momento, ma se ci mettono Better Call Saul e qualcos'altro che mi attizzi un minimo potrei farci un pensierino.


----------

